# Garage Paint



## PaulSB (6 Apr 2021)

My garage is a double skinned construction of breeze block. The exterior walls are rendered, painted and watertight. The interior walls were painted with two coats of masonry paint ten years ago. This is in good repair, no flaking etc.

The garage can get damp inside in winter when rain seeps under the door. There is no heating, electric etc.

I want to repaint the walls and happen to have a lot of surplus white emulsion. Can I use this or is it going to flake off next winter?


----------



## jowwy (6 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> My garage is a double skinned construction of breeze block. The exterior walls are rendered, painted and watertight. The interior walls were painted with two coats of masonry paint ten years ago. This is in good repair, no flaking etc.
> 
> The garage can get damp inside in winter when rain seeps under the door. There is no heating, electric etc.
> 
> I want to repaint the walls and happen to have a lot of surplus white emulsion. Can I use this or is it going to flake off next winter?


You should be able to use it no problem.......


----------



## sleuthey (7 Apr 2021)

I would be more worried about mold than cracking


----------



## T4tomo (7 Apr 2021)

You might also want to screw a low metal barrier in the doorway to stop the rain seeping in, positioned correctly the doors should shut snug against it, provided they are up and over, outward opening or roll up.


----------



## Dag Hammar (7 Apr 2021)

Speaking from experience of my own garage here. I had a manual lift up and over door for many years and there was a gap of approx one inch at the top and at the bottom and this allowed a small amount of air to circulate in the garage.
Getting older, the heavy double lift up door became difficult so I had a motorised roller-shutter door fitted.
Cue lack of ventilation and metal objects began to rust as the new door fitted / sealed the garage more.
You may think what has this to do with painting my garage ?
Ventilation / movement of air is key to avoiding damp and mould and instead of concerning yourself with painting I would be looking to improve on air movement, there are several ways to fit vents, either in soffits or brickwork.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Chislenko (7 Apr 2021)

sleuthey said:


> I would be more worried about mold than cracking




Why would you worry about a town in North Wales?


----------



## Chislenko (7 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> My garage is a double skinned construction of breeze block. The exterior walls are rendered, painted and watertight. The interior walls were painted with two coats of masonry paint ten years ago. This is in good repair, no flaking etc.
> 
> The garage can get damp inside in winter when rain seeps under the door. There is no heating, electric etc.
> 
> I want to repaint the walls and happen to have a lot of surplus white emulsion. Can I use this or is it going to flake off next winter?



Mine are done in surplus off white creamy sort of colour emulsion. Been on probably 5 years now with no problems.


----------



## sleuthey (7 Apr 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Why would you worry about a town in North Wales?


Because it’s in a very damp part of the country and at risk of being attacked by the below fungus:


----------



## mistyoptic (7 Apr 2021)

T4tomo said:


> You might also want to screw a low metal barrier in the doorway to stop the rain seeping in, positioned correctly the doors should shut snug against it, provided they are up and over, outward opening or roll up.


Or this. Very pleased with mine

https://www.weatherstop.co.uk/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI8u604cDs7wIVpWLmCh2VqwNUEAAYAiAAEgJ8BvD_BwE


----------



## PaulSB (8 Apr 2021)

Many thanks for all the advice. I finished painting yesterday and just the right amount - very satisfactory.

To date I've never seen mould in the garage though I see how emulsion might be a problem. Rain coming under the door clearly creates damp when it happens but the garage is very well ventilated under the eaves and across the door top. It's difficult to describe but the rain ingress only occurs when we have especially heavy rain and is caused by run off. Water collects at a low point and if the level rises sufficiently runs under the door. I've tried many ways to drain the water but none with real success. I like the look of the weatherstop and will investigate.

Thanks again


----------

